# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Suggestions for travel in November

## lifeonlake

Looking to travel somewhere in November for 2.  Looked at a few places in Europe (Germany, France, etc) but it might be a bit cold for that (i don't mind cooler weather, just not cold/freezing/snow).  One of my friends suggested Asia instead.Looking to go for a week and spend about $1000-2000.  Interested in something more to do with site seeing and light activities.  Not really looking to sit on a beach and get plastered.  Tried searching some popular sites (expedia, flightcenter, itravel), but none of them seem to have much on packages to Asia.  At this point, I'm so confused as to where to travel, so any suggestions on where would be appreciated.    Places I've already been are Las Vegas, Mexico (westside), Paris, London, Florence, Marseilles, and Rome.Extra considerations would be that i am vegetarian, ya i know boo urns.Thanks!

----------


## GFI

Well, try visiting Italy because there are plenty of places where you really enjoy especially southern part of Italy which has generally mild winters with blue skies, so Rome, Pompeii, Herculaneum are excellent cultural targets, while Amalfi takes good care of those who need a scenic uplift.

Moreover, Venice and Florence are spectacular places for visiting this month. So I’d like to recommend you visiting there and make unforgettable holidays.

----------


## Peak District Bob

Tokyo in November is very nice indeed - was quite warm and sunny when i went a few years ago...

----------


## mikehussy

November to February are the coldest and least reliable months, though even then there are many crystal-clear, fine days, and the glorious lowland flowers begin to bloom very early in spring.





Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## adrina34smit

I think November to February are best time for traveling and it is also least reliable months.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best place in India for travel in November :
1. Sundarbans, West Bengal  Spot Royal Bengal Tigers
2. Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh  Attend the Ganga Festival by the river banks
3. Bodh Gaya, Bihar  Feel the magic of Buddhism
4. Old Goa, Goa  Dont miss the Feast of St. Francis Xavier
5. Kutch, Gujarat  Lose yourself in Khushbu Gujarat ki in Rann Utsav

----------

